# WHS



## hedgiemama (May 1, 2011)

I havent posted in a while but Im a bit concerned about my hedgie. I think she is developing WHS. She doesnt really eat much any more (likely cause its hard for her to stand at her bowl), she will get on her wheel, but not move and then just get back off. She has also recently started to spend alot of time lying flat on her stomach not in her house, which is very usual for her. She cant seem to stand for more than a few seconds and when she tries to walk it seems like she cant get a grip and stabilize herself. I will be taking her to the vet, but just figured I would check in here first and seem if they sound like typical symptoms. Thanks


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

How long as this been going on?

From what I understand, WHS is something that tends to develop slowly over time.


----------



## hedgiemama (May 1, 2011)

Over my christmas break she seemed off for about the last week. When we came back to school she started eating normally and running on her wheel, but that only lasted a few days, so with these symptoms its probably been a few weeks now, coming up to a month. 

I just cleaned her cage and put her back in and she hasnt moved from where i put her


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I honestly do not have any experience in this. However, I can think of a few questions to ask just to cover the bases, so that when the more experienced people (like Nancy and Nikki) see this, they have as much information as they would (hopefully) need. A month does seem like a rather short time for this to be WHS.

The first few questions are obviously age, cage temperature, lighting schedule, and general schedule. Oh! as well as food, eating habits. (I know it's probably stated around on this forum somewhere, but sometimes, it's hard to search it up every time, sorry if you may feel like you're always repeating the same thing over and over)

The first thing I would suggest is to start syringe feeding her, to ensure she does get all the nutrients that her body needs. What type of body shape is she? Rounder? Thinner? Has she lost any weight? If so, how much?
What does her poop look like? Still regular? What about water intake and peeing? (still see similar amount of "wet spots"?) If you are unsure, I would suggest trying white liners, or just adding paper towels on top, so you can get an idea of how much pee there may be and the colour. 

Because she is out in the open more, it may also be wise to turn up the heat by a few degrees, just to make sure she doesn't get cold. 

As for her walking, is she weaker on one side than the other?


----------



## hedgiemama (May 1, 2011)

No worries I havent been around in a while so I dont mind re stating it!

Cage temp is typically between 24 and 25C and she has always done well around this temp. She is 2.5 years old. I leave my blinds open during the day time, so right now the sun comes up around 7:40 am and goes down around 5, and i have lights on in my room until about 10 at night, so about 14 hours, give or take a bit depending on the day. She is currently eating Fromm Gold, she used to have a fairly good appetite, but it has definitely decreased in the past little while, i will take a more accurate check tonight. Water intake also seems down a bit, im assuming these are both down as she finds it hard to stand for too long. She is pooping and peeing very little now, which was a big flag to me. Her poops still look of normal consistency, and pees still seems normal, she doesnt appear to be in pain or stressed while doing either.

As for walking she does tend to be slightly tilted to one side, but not by much, she will go to either side. When she starts to fall she pretty much gives up and just lays flat out on her belly.

She has lost some weight recently, which at first i thought was a good thing as she was a tad plump, she seems to be at a healthy weight now, will have to weigh her at the vets.

i will also try to get a video of her if i can, if that would help.

i think I have all of the questions answered!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A video might help see what's going on. I haven't seen the onset of WHS so I'm not much help there. I did have a rescue I took in with WHS but it was fairly advanced already when I got him. I would try leaving a light on in the room during the day and not depending on the natural light at all. I'm sorry but that's all I can think of.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry I'm also not much help...I've never dealt with WHS at all, and I tend to avoid reading/watching anything about it because it's so painful to. The only suggestion I have is also maybe bumping the temp up a degree or two? Even if she's always been fine at that temp, sometimes they can start to get more temp-sensitive as they get older, and some of them start earlier than others. Lily was one of those, and I think she started getting more sensitive around 2-2.5 years old (can't remember exactly though). At the very least, a little extra warmth might help her feel better if she's feeling bad. Good luck and I hope someone else comes around to offer some advice soon!


----------



## hedgiemama (May 1, 2011)

Im sad to say my girl has passed away.

I was off with my diagnosis oh the beginning of WHS. I noticed some green urine in her cage this morning so rushed her right in to the vet (I saw green shavings in the cage when I was cleaning it last night but since it was only a tiny spot i didnt think much of it). It was due to a liver issue and as im sure you know when you see green urine its never a good prognosis. 

I feel horrible, i really wish there was more I could have done for her, the poor little girl


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

oh i am so so very sorry for your loss. **mega hugs**


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please don't blame yourself. Hedgies are masters at hiding any signs of illness.  You took her to the vet as soon as you saw the green urine, which was all you could do. I don't think they would have been able to save her even if you took her in a few days earlier. You loved her, that's what's important.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

nikki said:


> You loved her, that's what's important.


Right there... that's what's so very important!


----------



## hedgiemama (May 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone, im just happy she isnt suffering any more


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  I agree with Nikki too. It might've been something you couldn't have fixed anyway, like a tumor - that's what Lily had, liver tumors, and she also started having green pee her last couple weeks. I'm glad she's no longer suffering, and I'll be sending you good thoughts. *hugs* RIP, little one.


----------

